# Best 'posh' names?



## Solo1 (20 June 2011)

I have just got a new TB on loan, he hasn't got a showname so had to think of one to register him with BE... wanted something fun to show how we weren't taking things too seriously, all variations of 'Charlie' were taken. Then inspiration struck and his showname is now... wait for it... In The Nude  I shall have to record the commentators. 'Now this is Annie riding In The Nude' mwaha! His owners were fine with it, laughed a lot, and the BE people were wetting themselves... so poor old Charlie is stuck with it  

What's the funniest/weirdest show name you've ever heard?


----------



## dibbin (20 June 2011)

Haha, that's great! My friend's mare is registered as "Page 3 Girl".


----------



## only_me (20 June 2011)

Friends horse is called "beneath the sheets"


----------



## NR99 (20 June 2011)

R wanted to call her old horse 'Billy Sarstard' but I would not let her as we once had a pony called Puck which one commentator stuffed up, bet he was saying to himself ooh that one would be easy to get wrong and then he did 

Love 'In the Nude', imagine if you get to 4*


----------



## Dizzle (20 June 2011)

When we get a puppy, OH has asked if he can call  it &#8216;Knickers&#8217; so when it jumps up he can shout &#8220;DOWN KNICKERS&#8221;...

I&#8217;ve declined that one!


----------



## Kal (20 June 2011)

I've heard of a horse called '' like a muppet '' at a showjumping comp years ago


----------



## NR99 (20 June 2011)

Dizzle said:



			When we get a puppy, OH has asked if he can call  it Knickers so when it jumps up he can shout DOWN KNICKERS...

Ive declined that one!
		
Click to expand...

Our new JRT puppy was called Kinky when we got her, hence a rapid name change


----------



## Cuppatea (20 June 2011)

'secretcantsay' was a racehorse, used to wind people up no end when they asked its name and the owner said secretcantsay....


----------



## MrsMozart (20 June 2011)

A brilliant name   


My girl is called The Dizzy Blonde.

She has a long blonde mane (well, it was long), and she used to spin and make me dizzy lol


----------



## becca1305 (20 June 2011)

My TB was registered as Daddy's Overdraft because of all the vets bills he used to cost! . I think In the Nude is a brilliant name!


----------



## Angua2 (20 June 2011)

OH I like that..... mines Askyamam...... as opposed to ask ya father!!


----------



## Wolfie (20 June 2011)

There is a horse I see at competitions called "Touched Up" - poor horse!


----------



## Aoibhin (20 June 2011)

used to compete a bl**dy minded section D called Rimato the tomato twas more imparessment than this teen could cope with so unless nessacerry he was just Tom!

current lad is Patriach of constantinople & only history/religious geeks get it as he is known as andrew.


----------



## Kiribati_uk (20 June 2011)

Friend of mine had showjumper called Feelsunreal with stable name of Willie!!!


----------



## Derfette (20 June 2011)

I was at a local show recently with BSJA jumping, the announcer called out a horse called "Captain Carrot"!


----------



## Bright_Spark (20 June 2011)

Solo1 said:



			I have just got a new TB on loan, he hasn't got a showname so had to think of one to register him with BE... wanted something fun to show how we weren't taking things too seriously, all variations of 'Charlie' were taken. Then inspiration struck and his showname is now... wait for it... In The Nude  I shall have to record the commentators. 'Now this is Annie riding In The Nude' mwaha! His owners were fine with it, laughed a lot, and the BE people were wetting themselves... so poor old Charlie is stuck with it  

What's the funniest/weirdest show name you've ever heard?
		
Click to expand...

That is an awesome name 

Wonder how many non-horsey OH's start showing an intrest in BE when their OH's tell them about someone riding In The Nude


----------



## Rosiefan (20 June 2011)

On the same basis as In the Nude, one of R's friends used to have a horse called The Game. Much merriment when commentators announced L*** ****** is on The Game .


----------



## j1ffy (20 June 2011)

Some brilliant names there!

I used to know a horse called Faerie Liquid (by Ben Faerie), stable name "Squirt"


----------



## mil1212 (20 June 2011)

mine is called for the boys, which is a little suspect, especially the other day when I was rider number 69....!


----------



## RuthnMeg (20 June 2011)

I know a horse who was called after it got out of the field and fell into the swimming pool... hence his name 'In At The Deep End'!
Also heard about 'Edna Bucket' and 'I'd Rather B Grazin'' 
And By Mayhill, called 'Maybe I Won't'

There are a lot of good names.. but riding In The Nude would turn a few heads no doubt!!


----------



## Trish C (20 June 2011)

I'm trying to pick a posh name for Monty (for when we start competing properly, woo!) and am wondering whether I dare officially name him "Monty Knobberts" 

I always named our youngsters after tune titles, my favourite was "Touch Me if you Dare." On the list of tunes to be used is also "I Buried My Wife and I Danced On Her Grave".

Still love that footballer's (don't know which one - all footballers are overpaid ponces to me ) horses - Some Horse and Another Horse.


----------



## Cuppatea (20 June 2011)

Trish C said:



			Still love that footballer's (don't know which one - all footballers are overpaid ponces to me ) horses - Some Horse and Another Horse.
		
Click to expand...

paul nichols is training 'the milan horse' (milan being the sire)


----------



## YorkshireLady (20 June 2011)

My 'friends' once entered my horse in a team comp as 

'Yorkshire pud'

They thought it was hilarious as I did not know till I was announced


----------



## j1ffy (20 June 2011)

Song names are great inspiration for horse names! I called my old horse "Elegant Chaos" after a Julian Cope song - it suited him perfectly!


----------



## Twiggy14 (20 June 2011)

Backwards!!
Charlotte *******-****** riding Backwards 
xD

But my mum has always wanted to call our ponies rude things, like Black B*****d for our little Black pig pony, and S**t face and stuff xD


----------



## Lolo (20 June 2011)

Our horse is "Something's Up"... Not the worse, but pretty innuendo-laden!!


----------



## charlimouse (20 June 2011)

There was one on the eventing circuit round me a few years ago called Sotally Tober. I also heard of one called Like a Virgin, so commetators said ****** ********* riding Like a Virgin.

I also know of a Frilly Knickers (owned and ridden by a bloke)!!!!!


----------



## wench (20 June 2011)

What about if the horse ever gets sold... someone else will be stuck with it then?


----------



## Solo1 (20 June 2011)

Horse is on loan to us as owner is pregnant, but with her he definitely has a forever home, she loved it so we're the only ones stuck with it  


These are all awesome! 

Trish C - got to call him Monty Knobberts! Go ooon!


----------



## Trish C (20 June 2011)

Solo1 said:



			Trish C - got to call him Monty Knobberts! Go ooon!
		
Click to expand...

You make a good case


----------



## photo_jo (20 June 2011)

Eventing wise there was one called Norfolk Enchance but I think when they realised they were made to change its name-saw it entered at Eland about four years ago. There was one round here called My Naughty Nanny which allegedly was bought with the alimony after the divorce, husband having runoff with the nanny. Shame if the story isn't true!


----------



## Chloe_GHE (20 June 2011)

my old eventer used to be reg with BE as 'The Flying Flump' if you ever saw us compete you would understand why 

When Dustry was gelded someone suggested I register him then as 'Noble Larks'


----------



## Gamebird (20 June 2011)

RuthnMeg said:



			And By Mayhill, called 'Maybe I Won't'
		
Click to expand...

There's a pointer I know called 'WillyWon'tHe' - he usually does!
Also a famous eventer called The Bar Steward.

It was rumoured that Ian Stark had one many, many moons ago, called His Secretary: as in 'Ian Stark riding His Secretary' but I suspect that was more of an urban (rural?) myth.


----------



## only_me (20 June 2011)

I wanted to call Billy "Politically Correct" - cos he is black brown and white!


----------



## Chloe_GHE (20 June 2011)

just remembered another, had a friend with a SJer called 'woody be good' most of the time he would


----------



## charleysummer (20 June 2011)

My friend eventually got a horse after much nagging at her dad- her dad registered the horse at a local show under the name 'The Bottomless Pit' lmao


----------



## SamandMonty (20 June 2011)

Monty always gets the prize for the longest name which people often cock up. He's Full Monty Van De Arenberg. Got friend who's horse is registered as Lovemaker. 

Heard somewhere a while ago at comp ******** **** with Pants Down. That was pretty classic.


----------



## kerilli (20 June 2011)

SamandMonty said:



			Monty always gets the prize for the longest name which people often cock up. He's Full Monty Van De Arenberg.
		
Click to expand...

The longest name of an event horse i ever saw was Airbus The Rock Phenomenon. i've always wondered what they were smoking when they came up with that one. there was an "H&K Punter" too, i always wondered whether they wrote the owners' names in the wrong box on the registration form!

not naughty, but some of my fave eventer names ever are a couple of Tiny Clapham's, The Midlands Mobster and a current one called The Ragpicker's Dream.
Charlotte Bathe evented a mare, by Broadsword, called The Norfolk Broad, which was v clever imho.
I loved Helen Bell's Streetlighter too, paid a little homage to that with 1 of my horse's names. 
There was a Rainbow Chaser too, a Lawrence David Event Team horse years ago, great name.
I could go on and on, I've got a real thing about names.


----------



## Lolo (20 June 2011)

SamandMonty said:



			Monty always gets the prize for the longest name which people often cock up. He's Full Monty Van De Arenberg. Got friend who's horse is registered as Lovemaker. 

Heard somewhere a while ago at comp ******** **** with Pants Down. That was pretty classic.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely competed against you- either Carousel or Lime Kiln Farm, I think? Your horse's name is very familiar


----------



## Gamebird (20 June 2011)

I rode a horse for someone once called 'Half a Story'. If you'd ever met the owner you'd have agreed that it couldn't have been better named!


----------



## photo_jo (20 June 2011)

kerilli said:



			there was an "H&K Punter" too, i always wondered whether they wrote the owners' names in the wrong box on the registration form!
		
Click to expand...

It was an ex racehorse and H&K Gambler went eventing too


----------



## walker1234 (20 June 2011)

Damn you breed papers.  I wasnt allowed to register any name with BE as he had breed papers (for breed papers read passport issued by a breed society) so my horse is called High Flyer II III (High Flyer the second the third).  Problem is no commentator seems to be able to read it properly and the variations on it are hilarious - recently - "here is xxx riding High Flyer two thousand three hundred and erm, no wait that can't be right, no horse can have that many numbers after its name, I don't know what its called sorry anyway here she comes".

Really wish I could've chosen something.  I always liked "Almost UHU"


----------



## Firewell (20 June 2011)

There's a BE event horse called 'Colin Firth', the commentator would say 'here's so and so riding Colin Firth' hee hee, I love it. I wouldn't mind a ride on Colin Firth lol (a younger human version, when he came out the lake as Mr Darcy mmmmm) .


----------



## josie_s (20 June 2011)

There was a Mare a few years ago eventing called The Crabby Bag- poor thing
And a friend bought a horse last year called Love Handel - which I kinda like


----------



## SamandMonty (20 June 2011)

Lolo said:



			Definitely competed against you- either Carousel or Lime Kiln Farm, I think? Your horse's name is very familiar 

Click to expand...

Possibly. It's quite hard to forgot his name. I quite often go to Forest Edge too. Nice to know a fellow HHO in good ol norfolk!! 

xx


----------



## JustMe22 (21 June 2011)

only_me said:



			I wanted to call Billy "Politically Correct" - cos he is black brown and white! 

Click to expand...

Off topic, but we went to watch a 'western' show a while ago, basically just farmers pretending to be cowboys..some woman had a stubborn, green paint pony (black and white) who wouldn't go into the ring. So the big Afrikaans farmer type person next to us says 'Oh, it's confused..the white half says go, the black half says strike'. .....cue very awkward silence from us and uproarious laughter from the 'western riders'.

As an aside, I read somewhere that there was a horse called Cunning Stunt... Norfolk Enchance made me laugh  And Captain Carrot! THAT is what I'm renaming my horse, and he's orange!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 June 2011)

There was a norhtern racehorse called THe Wife's Sister. You also had Wear The Fox Hat - say that fast! But they had to change it. And then you had a group of people from Bonkyl who bought a racehorse annd called it, in all innocency - Bonkyl Knight. Needless to say after 2 races people cottoned on and they had to change it!


----------



## photo_jo (21 June 2011)

EKW said:



			There was a norhtern racehorse called THe Wife's Sister. You also had Wear The Fox Hat - say that fast! But they had to change it. And then you had a group of people from Bonkyl who bought a racehorse annd called it, in all innocency - Bonkyl Knight. Needless to say after 2 races people cottoned on and they had to change it!
		
Click to expand...

There was a racehorse named Twice In Bundoran which was the answer on an Irish Census form to the question sex !!


----------



## applecart14 (21 June 2011)

One of my previous horses used to be called Maltissimo (VH Carelshof) but some of the younger judges on the tannoy used to call him Maltesser.  My current horse's passported name is USA (pronounced You Sir or Ooohsa depending on whether you are dutch or not). LOL.  But when I used to compete BSJA (and so had no choice on the registered name) the judges used to call him USA (as in United States of America).

For dressage I've started calling him Minnerdor (his Grandsire was Nimmerdor) but for everything else he's plain old Bailey.  And NO he is NOT irish!!!


----------



## Hen (21 June 2011)

I think the best I've come across thus far is a Quarter Horse called 'Unzip My Vest Slowly'. So wrong if you have to ride into the arena to that announcement...!!!


----------



## Mince Pie (21 June 2011)

"The wife doesn't know" is/was a racehorse, was great when entered in a race with another horse called "the wife knows everything"
This cracked me up!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVMY-VX7NyA


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (21 June 2011)

Nothing too bad but my little morgan filly is called Tuscan Bunny Girl....
her stable name is Bunny...yes I have a horse that is really a Bunny! 
xx


----------



## BEUnderTheInfluence (21 June 2011)

The funniest one i've heard was "A Zimmer Frame"


----------



## Santa_Claus (21 June 2011)

Friend used to have a pony called 'Topless' so if commentators weren't careful they would announce 

"and now entering the ring we have XYZ riding Topless" LOL


----------



## BronsonNutter (22 June 2011)

Trish C said:



			I'm trying to pick a posh name for Monty (for when we start competing properly, woo!) and am wondering whether I dare officially name him "Monty Knobberts" 

Click to expand...

I like it 
Monty Carlo? Just to confuse people with 'the' Monte Carlo? or Del Monty!


YO had a horse named after a ski slope somewhere. Bearing in mind he'd had it for about a year before he found out it had a name (just used to call it the owner's surname or 'the bay horse' ) the first think he said was 'The only thing it's got in common with a ski slope is that it's built like one - long and downhill' 

I've always wondered about entering Wilby as Wilby Wonderful or Wilby Terrible, depending on how he's been going beforehand...


----------



## kirstyhen (22 June 2011)

I have The Flying Cow which always used to get Dressage Judges laughing 

At Draycott the other week I'm sure there was a horse called Don't Fall Off, as in '... And here is Joe Blogg and Don't Fall Off at fence 7...'   thought that was quite funny! 
I like how commentators cotton on to the joke and often read it out so that it works, especially XC commentators!


----------



## Cuppatea (23 June 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			"The wife doesn't know" is/was a racehorse, was great when entered in a race with another horse called "the wife knows everything"
This cracked me up!
		
Click to expand...

there is a 'don't tell the wife' too!



EKW said:



			You also had Wear The Fox Hat - say that fast! But they had to change it. And then you had a group of people from Bonkyl who bought a racehorse annd called it, in all innocency - Bonkyl Knight. Needless to say after 2 races people cottoned on and they had to change it!
		
Click to expand...

Katchit was always a goodun too and they never had to change it


----------



## Dexter (23 June 2011)

My little coloured jobbie is called Seven, when we bought him he was horse number seven and his blaze in in the shape of a number seven, We have registered him as Seven Deady Gins as suggested by a forum friend. Its no where near as cool as the other names, but I love it and it fits perfectly with both me and Seven


----------



## lex2501 (24 June 2011)

A friend suggested I call my horse "Hoof Hearted" ... Sadly my guys are stuck with rather boring ones. I would have liked to call my little chap "The Jelly Bean" as he is built a little upside down!!


----------



## Warmblood39 (24 June 2011)

my boy's show name is 'Lancets Flame' as his dad is Lancet xxx


----------



## StrawberryFish (24 June 2011)

Absolutely Starkers was my hosse's name 

I did muck up a fence first time I rode him out properly under that name (at the RAF Champs) [rank]Sarah [surname] riding Absolutely Starkers.

It's totally not cool to laugh at your own joke, but I did and we had that fence down because I was sniggering


----------



## Ferdinase514 (25 June 2011)

Our new one is called "Fix Up, Look Sharp".

I'd love to tell you there is a complex and detailed reason....but we just like Dizzee Rascal!

He is by Showmaker (Florestan/Sandro Hit) and part rhino at 17hh+. 
I guess you could argue for the F's and S's in the name....


----------



## Mince Pie (25 June 2011)

FinnMcCoul said:



			Our new one is called "Fix Up, Look Sharp".

I'd love to tell you there is a complex and detailed reason....but we just like Dizzee Rascal!

He is by Showmaker (Florestan/Sandro Hit) and part rhino at 17hh+. 
I guess you could argue for the F's and S's in the name....
		
Click to expand...

I love that track!


----------



## Kokopelli (25 June 2011)

My friends was called 'In a Trolley' so when she was announced it was so and so riding 'In a Trolley.'

I'd love to call one 'A horse' one day


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 June 2011)

Thinking on it I have decided that I am going to get myself a racehorse and call it - The Favourite - just to confuse punters!


----------



## Sauchentree_lady (25 June 2011)

Not one that I remember personally but my Mum always laughs about a horse local to us that was called "Muckle Lugs".

Anyone reading in NE Scotland will currently be rofl I'm sure but for everyone else, let me translate the 'doric' to English...

 "Muckle" meaning much or many, I.e lot's of and "lugs" being ears.  Peer beastie, it never really stood a chance if that's what it's owners thought of it!


----------

